# Downtime linked to trying to get mobile apps working



## Drew

The host is still working on it.

I'll keep you updated.

I apologize for the downtime.

Drew


----------



## Neutrino

.


----------



## millenniumman75

I noticed that if I click the link that appears when I first log in.....it logs me back out :lol 

It never used to do that. :rofl.


----------



## AmericanZero

iOS app still not working. Any updates?


----------



## Drew

Yeah, still unresolved (obviously). The new host is going to fix it asap.

I have no code or specific bugs to base this on, but I think it's time we upgrade to vB 4. These issues have been happening more and more. The mobile apps especially have seemed to be really finicky.

Sorry about it. If you log out you should be able to view threads. It's just the login that's not working.


----------



## AmericanZero

Yeah the app crashes even when you view the forums without logging in. I can still login through the Safari app though, so no big deal, just wondering what's up. Can't even begin to imagine how much work you put into all of this.

Thank you.


----------



## Drew

Hah, I wish I could say I put all the work in. This was developed by vBulletin, the makers of our software.

It's great and it's bad. Great because they take care of so much for you, bad because it's harder to address problems when they come up

But I think I might have an idea as to what it is....


----------



## Drew

See: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f41/unable-to-get-iphone-android-apps-fixed-189785/


----------



## Ventura

Thanks for the heads up drew


----------

